# Camera Buying Advice!!



## ShankJ (Mar 18, 2014)

What's your budget?
12K - 16K(Can extend 1K)

Camera type?
DSLR or Point and Shoot. Both would be fine.. Just want the best performance..

Body Style?
No Preferances.

How much zoom do you want/expect?
Not an issue.

Do you care for manual exposure controls?
No

What will you be shooting with this camera?
Documentaries and photography.

Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports?
Multi purpose.. so a little of everything wont be bad..

Video?
HD

Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?
None

Any brand preference? Like/dislike
None

From where will you be buying?
Local store(Delhi)

Any other features you need?
Viewfinder, Image stabilization, Continuous drive/burst mode, External flash, mic jack, Articulated screen.

Anything else you would like to tell us?
Its for official purpose so should be easy to use but not necessarily compact.. Just the best performer..


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 19, 2014)

Best performance? You mean speed?
If it's PQ then I won't go into that DSLR / P&S story, cause everyone knows which is better. You said portability is not an issue, so it's DSLR. Zoom doesn't matter, so it's a DSLR. HD Video? P&S. Manual controls aren't a priority? P&S. So it's a tie. But P&S in your case, cause there is no DSLR in your budget which will have an Articulated screen, only 1100D will come in your price range.
If it's P&S I might wanna say P330, but it doesn't have an Articulated display.
Sujay might suggest you something ideal.


----------

